# Cranberry Harbour and Country Club, Collingwood



## Kola (Aug 18, 2007)

This Ontario resort is listed on the Interval website Resorts directory but not in the 2007/08 II printed Resorts Directory. At one point it was listed as being "under renovation" although I am not sure at all if this was a correct description of their status. An II person I spoke to could not offer any explanation other than confirming that II does not handle exchanges at the present time.  
I believe Cranberry used to be affiliated with RCI but I have no information as to its present status. Could somebody shed some light on the reality at the present time ? Thanks.

Mike

PS:  I have read a recent post about a new section being built at Cranberry. This, however, does not explain an undefined resort's status with II and a confirmed lack of exchage availability with II. Any ideas ?

Mike


----------



## tigerdog (Aug 18, 2007)

This is from an August 10 post on the Streettalkblog site:



> Interval International has announced the addition of Cranberry Harbour Castle & Country Club, in Collingwood, Ontario to its global vacation exchange network. The waterfront vacation ownership resort in the 700-acre Cranberry community is situated on the shore of Georgian Bay with views of both Blue Mountain and Lake Huron. It will feature 155 one- and two-bedroom units at build out. The first of four phases of the resort will be finished in August 2007, with the entire project slated for completion by 2015.



There's some more there, maybe it will answer your questions?
http://streettalkblog.com/?p=1754


----------



## CSB (Aug 19, 2007)

My husband and I were staying at Cranberry in July and attended a timeshare presentation. They were selling the new Cranberry units that you mentioned. (50 year deeds) The place was not built yet but the construction was underway and we were taken over to look at the site. It sits right at the waterfront where there is a marina.


----------



## Kola (Aug 19, 2007)

Tigerdog

Thanks for the website; this was certainly helpful. 



CSB said:


> My husband and I were staying at Cranberry in July and attended a timeshare presentation. They were selling the new Cranberry units that you mentioned. (50 year deeds) The place was not built yet but the construction was underway and we were taken over to look at the site. It sits right at the waterfront where there is a marina.



Cindy,

I wonder if you remember any mention of target dates for availability for occupancy in 2008 ? We would not be interested in winter months anyway but what do they expect to have ready and available for use by the start of the 2008 summer season ?  Thanks.

Mike


----------



## CSB (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike, I am sorry that I cannot remember details. We just got back from a week in the Poconos and did a timeshare presentation there so everything is a bit fuzzy. 

They were already in the process of building and I think that it might be ready by next summer. They do not trade with RCI.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Aug 20, 2007)

We lost our timeshare at a place called Harbourside Vacation Villas a few years ago due to a bankruptcy of the owner.  Got screwed out of $11,000.  

Caveat emptor.

Since then we have stayed away from anything with Cranberry in the name.  


Dan


----------



## AKE (Aug 20, 2007)

Timeshares in Ontario are not regulated like they are in the states... as such  there have been a number of 'horror' stories of this type.  I would be very careful unless it is a very known and reputable company (e.g. Intrawest as an example which has properties around the world... but I am NOT advocating Intrawest - just providing an example)


----------



## BM243923 (Aug 20, 2007)

I heard advertisement on the radio for Cranberry.  They are selling the new places a fractional ownership-5 weeks a year.  According to the advertisment they will start at $15,000.00 wlhich sounds very cheap.  They are offering free stays this summer to get people to come up and see the new resort.


----------



## Kola (Aug 20, 2007)

AKE

Thanks for advice but I would not be interested in any more timeshares given that one can now get  ACs, Getaways, bonus weeks, or whatever they call it without spending any more capital in advance. 

Sounds like there will be a mix of fractional ownerships and week ownership at Cranberry. Speaking today with an Interval advisor I raised the question if fractional owners will also have an opportunity to deposit one or more of their weeks with Interval if they want to enjoy a week in Florida, Hawaii or elsewhere. She wasn't very forthcoming but confirned that any Cranberry owner who happens to have Interval membership should be able to do so. She declined to speculate when the new Cranberry weeks will become available for exchange.    

Mike


----------



## mallen6184 (Aug 29, 2007)

*New Units available at Cranberry*

I just found out that the new units at Cranberry become available next week.
No other information was forthcoming other than that.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Kola (Aug 30, 2007)

mallen6184 said:


> I just found out that the new units at Cranberry become available next week.
> No other information was forthcoming other than that.
> Thanks
> Mike



Does that mean available for exchange into Cranberry ?  Even assuming that a few weeks may have been already deposited with exchange companies by individual owners, exchange availability at this early stage would largely depend on developer's bulk deposit.

K.


----------



## Kola (Sep 28, 2007)

mallen6184 said:


> I just found out that the new units at Cranberry become available next week.
> No other information was forthcoming other than that.
> Thanks
> Mike



Any more recent info on Cranberry ?

K.


----------



## moreycj (May 2, 2008)

*help they are suing me...*

I am being sued by Club Cranberry I bought into this new waterfront condo's when they didn't deliver me the memberships I tried to cancel, they wouldn't let me.  Now its a year and a half later and they are coming after me for 10,000 dollars after already keeping my deposit of 2,000 dollars.  I am a mom of two young kids and this would completly ruin me.  I need help from anyone who can let me in on their story and if at all possible have something to take the court and use against them.

Cindy


----------

